# Paintball



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 12, 2004)

C Lawgik inspired me to dig up a couple of old paintball pics. Getting these type pictures is tough since I used a Canon AE-1 and had to wear a mask so focusing is tough.


----------



## Picksure (Oct 21, 2004)

Great theme, and tough to shoot.(pun intended)

Getting to like my 12x zoom digi cam.












Always wear protective gear.


----------



## sabman (Oct 31, 2004)

Shot these today while at paintball practice.


----------

